# وحشتنى (للبنت والولد )



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوتى 
كل سنه وانتوا طيبين بمناسبه عيد الاضحى :new2:
ههههههههههههه
يارب يكون الجميع بخير 
كلمه " وحشتنى " او "وحشتينى "
اكيد بتفرق لما تتقال من ولد 
وتفرق كمان لما تتقال من بنت 
يعنى مثلا 
" لما بنت تقول لبنت وحشتينى " 
الموضوع عادى 
" لما ولد يقول لولد وحشتنى " 
شايف بردوا انه عادى 
لكـــــــن !!
تختلف لما ولد يقول لبنت "وحشتينى " 
بالذات لما يكون علاقه التعارف وهى الصداقه فقط !!!
أيضا 
تختلف لما بنت تقول لولد "وحشتنى "
كمان لما يكون العلاقه مجرد صداقه فقط !!! 
فى ناس هتقولى ده عادى دلوقتى
 فى الدول الاجنيه وبلاش كلام المصريين 
وفى ناس هتأييد رأيي 
احب طبعا اسمع الاراء اذا كان كده او كده 
بس ياريت يكون رد مقنع
فى انتظار ارائكم :yaka:​


----------



## روزي86 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههه

مش شايفه فيها حاجه يا كوكو كلمة وحشتني لانها مش بتقول احبك مثلا

وبعدين في صداقة بتتحول لاخوه مش مجرد صداقة وبس

يعني ممكن تقول الكلمه عادي جدا لانها بتطلع تلقائية من الشخص ده لانها محبه اخويه مش اكتر

وبيكون حاسس انه شخص قريب منه اوي وبيقدر الكلمه دي وبيفهمها صح

انما مش ابقي متعرفه علي شخص جديد واقوله وحشتني او هو يقولي وحشتيني دي اكيد مش مستحبه بالمره

شكرا ليك يا باشا علي الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى على مرورك يا روزى 
وعلى رأيك 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## عروبي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام لكم شلونكم يااحلى اعضاء باحلى منتدى سلام ياعمو كوكو اذا تريد راي بالموضوع اني اعتقد مثل هذه العبارات قد اصبحت عبارات سائدة في مجتمعاتنا لانها لاتعبر الا عن مجاملة بين الطرفين وعن المحبة وعلى كلا الجنسين ان يفرقوا بين المعنى الذي يقصده الطرف الاخر حتى لايصير لبس عنده وهذا يعبر عن وجهة نظري بالموضوع                                                                                                                        
سلام بأه


----------



## النهيسى (10 نوفمبر 2010)

أننى أرى أن  
( وحشتنى ) 
من أحداهما
( ولد كان أو بنت عادى )

*لكن*
 فيه بعض المجتمعات منغلقه . وجدا . بتراقب كل تصرف وكل سلوك

*شكرا لموضوعكم الجميل جدا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا شايف انها كلمه عاديه جدا
مش لازم نخدها بنيه تانيه
انا كتير بقلها لولاد ولبنات
ممكن مكنش شفتهم من فتره
وفعلا وحشوني وبقلها عادي جدا
وكمان الرد بيكون عادي جدااا
ده رأيي ​*


----------



## samirmelio (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*


*
كلمه " وحشتنى " او "وحشتينى "


  انا شايف لو الناس اسوياء 

  اللى هيقولها و اللى هيسمعها 

  هتكون شيئ طبيعى جدا

  اما لو النفوس تعبانة او النقص موجود 

  يبقى هتتاخد بمعانى تانية 


  شكرا اخونا المحبوب فى الرب كوكومان

  الموضوع جميل و مهم 

  ربنا يعوّضك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

عروبي قال:


> سلام لكم شلونكم يااحلى اعضاء باحلى منتدى سلام ياعمو كوكو اذا تريد راي بالموضوع اني اعتقد مثل هذه العبارات قد اصبحت عبارات سائدة في مجتمعاتنا لانها لاتعبر الا عن مجاملة بين الطرفين وعن المحبة وعلى كلا الجنسين ان يفرقوا بين المعنى الذي يقصده الطرف الاخر حتى لايصير لبس عنده وهذا يعبر عن وجهة نظري بالموضوع
> سلام بأه


 
عادى 
بس لما يكون انسان بيحب حد اوى 
بيغير عليه من اى كلمه 
ده المعنى اللى اقصده من الموضوع 
شكرا على رأيك ومرورك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (11 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> عادى
> بس لما يكون انسان بيحب حد اوى
> بيغير عليه من اى كلمه
> ده المعنى اللى اقصده من الموضوع
> ...


عندك حق يا كوكو
الغيرة من رومانسية الحب
بس لازم تاخد بالك حبيبك هايدا لة علاقات ومعارف 
لان بطبعة شخص اجتماعي (هايدا حال اي انسان) من الطبيعي بيعرف ناس وبيقابل ناس  سواء بقي بيجامل او بيحكي عن جد اي كلمة فا هي تصرفات بتخصة وهو ادري بيها وبمعرفتو للناس
الشيئ ياللي نسيت تحكية هو الثقة
انك تثق بقلب حبيبك وعارف طباعة فيك وحبة الك 
اة بطابع الحب ياللي بينكم  تغير  علية لكن الثقة في قلبة ياللي بيحبك راح يعطيلك شعور بالطمأنينة انة لك وحدك
وثق تماما اي مشاعر اخويا او صداقة كانت فهي طبيعتها مسالمة 
لا يستخدمها للسوء غير اصحاب السوء
بعدين انتقائك للأصدقاء هو المعني الحقيقي
واللي فية بيترتب علية اشياء كتيرة

ماتنسي اني قلت في اول كلامي عندك حق في غيرتك هايدا لانة محبوبك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## nerooo_jesus (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش حبابها خالص غير من حبيب لحبيبتة او خطيب بيقولها لخطيبتة والعكس عادى خالص*
*غير كدة ملهاش اى لازمة وخصوصا مع الصحاب *

*ممكن نقول مفتقدينك كلمة تغنى وارقى*​


----------



## sony_33 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*انما الاعمال بالنيات ولكل امرا ما نوى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا اخى وانت وحشنى قوى اعترض بقى
ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> عندك حق يا كوكو
> الغيرة من رومانسية الحب
> بس لازم تاخد بالك حبيبك هايدا لة علاقات ومعارف
> لان بطبعة شخص اجتماعي (هايدا حال اي انسان) من الطبيعي بيعرف ناس وبيقابل ناس سواء بقي بيجامل او بيحكي عن جد اي كلمة فا هي تصرفات بتخصة وهو ادري بيها وبمعرفتو للناس
> ...


 
كلامك سليم يا جوجو 
بس معترض معاك فى نقطه 
ما اتكلمتش فى الثقه لانى بثق فيها 100% 
بتضايق بس لما اسمع كلمه وحشتينى 
او افتقدك من حد تانى غيرى 
بس كده 
لكن موضوع الثقه 
انا واثق فيها وماعنديش لحظه شك 
شكرا جوجو ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أننى أرى أن ​
> ( وحشتنى )
> من أحداهما
> ( ولد كان أو بنت عادى )​
> ...


ميررررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى 
وعلى رأييك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا شايف انها كلمه عاديه جدا​*
> *مش لازم نخدها بنيه تانيه*
> *انا كتير بقلها لولاد ولبنات*
> *ممكن مكنش شفتهم من فتره*
> ...




ميررررسى على مرورك يا مايكل 
وعلى رأيك  
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

samirmelio قال:


> كلمه " وحشتنى " او "وحشتينى "​
> 
> انا شايف لو الناس اسوياء ​
> اللى هيقولها و اللى هيسمعها ​
> ...


ميررررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *مش حبابها خالص غير من حبيب لحبيبتة او خطيب بيقولها لخطيبتة والعكس عادى خالص*
> 
> *غير كدة ملهاش اى لازمة وخصوصا مع الصحاب *​
> *ممكن نقول مفتقدينك كلمة تغنى وارقى*​



كلامك سليم
 اؤيد رأيك
ميررررسى على مرورك يا نيرو
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *انما الاعمال بالنيات ولكل امرا ما نوى*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *شكرا اخى وانت وحشنى قوى اعترض بقى*
> ...



ماحدش قال انى اعترضت 
شكرا ليك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ماحدش فهم وجهه نظرى صح من الموضوع 
شكرا ليكم ​


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أننى أرى أن
> ( وحشتنى )
> من أحداهما
> ( ولد كان أو بنت عادى )
> ...



موافق على كلام اخي النهيسى

جداااااااااااااااا

شكراً للموضوع كوكو


----------



## samirmelio (12 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> [color=darkre[center]d]ماحدش فهم وجهه نظرى صح من الموضوع [/color]
> شكرا ليكم ​






      اخونا المحبوب كوكو 

  الاختلا ف الرأى لايفسد للود قضية

  كما انه لا يكون ابدا لعدم فهم وجهة نظرك

  و احب اوضّح اكتر

  انه لمّا يكون حد غايب سواء بنت او ولد 

  هيكون رد الفعل التلقائى جدا عند رؤيته هو :

  ياه ... انت او انتى ...فين ....وحشتنى كتير او وحشانى كتير

  هذا اذا كانت المحبة متأصلة فى حياتنا ... و بدون اى حساسية او حزازية

  ربنا يبارك فى حياتك و يثمر خدمتك 

  شكرا كوكو ...ربنا يعوّضك[/center]


----------



## just member (12 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> كلامك سليم يا جوجو
> بس معترض معاك فى نقطه
> ما اتكلمتش فى الثقه لانى بثق فيها 100%
> بتضايق بس لما اسمع كلمه وحشتينى
> ...


حبيبي كيرو
ليس معني كلامي هو عكسة
يعني مقصدش اني احكي عن نقطة ثقة علشان انت بتشك فيها..!!!
انا قصدت اقول خلي قلبك متطمن طلاما بتثق في هايدا القلب
والمجاملة بين الناس شيئ مطلوب معنويا وهايدا دايما ياللي بيحصل
يعني عادي جدا هايدا الكلمي بين ولد وبنت سواء تربطهم علاقة صداقة او مجرد معرفة فا الامر هون هو مفهوم الكلمة لكلي الطرفين 
لا اكثر

شكرا يا حبيبي لردك ومناقشتك الحلوة


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> حبيبي كيرو
> ليس معني كلامي هو عكسة
> يعني مقصدش اني احكي عن نقطة ثقة علشان انت بتشك فيها..!!!
> انا قصدت اقول خلي قلبك متطمن طلاما بتثق في هايدا القلب
> ...


 

تمام يا جوجو 
فهمت وجهه نظرك كده 
كلام سليم  
شكرا ليك على مناقشتك ومتابعتك 
ربنا يسعدك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

انت عندك حق يا كوكو 
فى كتير مننا بيتضايق اوى لما يلاقى حد بيقول لحبيبه/حبيبته كلمة وحشتنى 
يمكن اللى بيتضايقوا اكتر اللى عندهم غيرة كبيرة عشان اكيد الحب كبير 
بس اكيد يا كوكو اللى بيقول او بتقول وحشتنى بيكون قصدهم افتقاد 
ليك حق تغير بس بلاش مجرد كلام يضايقك 
ربنا يفرحك يارب
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرررررسى على مرورك يا بنت العدرا 
وعلى رأيك  
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوي
انا من رئيي 
محدش يقولهالي غير حبيبي ولا اقولها لغيرو
وبعدين مش انا مثلا اكلم حد كل يوم وييجي هو كل يوم
 هاي وحشتيني  واقولو انت كمان
او اغيب يومين او.............

امال اللي وحشني بجد اقولو ايه
ده حتى ميبقاش ليها طعم  مع اني في فرق ف الاحساس
بس برضو مقولهاش لحد تاني غيرو
وطبعا ولا تتقال اللي انا بحبو من اي واحد 
في حاجات الواحد يحافظ عليها 
ولازم كده مين غير ما اي حد يدخل في اي مشاكل
ميرسي ليك
ربنا يباركك
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*كوكوووووو
واحشنى ياواد :smil15:
هههههههه
بص ياكوكو انا رأيى انها بتكون عادى بس مش مع اى حد تنفع
لان معنى الكلمة بيفرق لما بتقولها لصديق أو لحبيب :fun_lol:
فالصديق لما بتكون مفتقده او مش شفته من زمان أو كان مسافر
لكن الحبيب تفرق طبعا وانت فاهمنى طبعا يادفعة :59:
لان الحبيب بيبقى معاك على طول وممكن تكلمه فى اليوم مرتين وتلاته 
ومع ذلك برضه تسمع كلمة وحشتنى من الطرفين :new2:
عرفت الفرق بقى :t32:
*​


----------



## Critic (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*برأيى كلمة عادية*
*لما يكون فى عشرة و واخدين على بعض اوكى عادى جدا*
*لكن لما تكون لسا متعرف على حد جديد اكيد لازم تحط حدود فى كلامك علشان متتفهمش غلط و علشان انت متعرفش طبيعة الشخص ده يقبل الكلمة دى و بالنسبة له عادى و لا لا*


----------



## sony_33 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا من رأى بصراحة
انا مقدرش اقول لبنت صديقتى
وحشتينى بصراحة
احس انها عيب قوى
طب تعالو نتخيل الكلمة هل ممكن تطلع غير لحبيب او حبيبة
طب انا نفسى حديبعتلى فى البروفايل وحشتنى
والله اكيد حبتدى افكر فى الى باعتها بس دة كان قبل الخطوبة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اربنا معاكم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا الحقيقه متابعه لكل المشاركات من الاول وان الاوان بقى اقول رأيى 
 لو حصرنا الامر يا كوكو فى الغيره وعدم قبول طرف ان الكلمه دى تتقال من اى حد للانسان اللى مرتبط بيه ده ببساطه بيرجع  للتفاهم اللى بينهم يعنى لو انا حسيت ان الكلمه دى بتضايق الانسان اللى مرتبطه بيه ممكن ارفضها لمجرد انى مش اضايقه أو ممكن هو يحس انها مش مهمه علشان اللى بيننا اكبر من مجرد كلمه تتقالى.
أما بقى لو اتكلمنا على الكلمه دى بصوره اعم
انا شايفه انها مشابهه لموضوع الصداقه بين الولد والبنت فى مجتمع بيتقبلها وبتكون سمه طبيعيه من سماته وفى مجتمع بيرفضها وبيعيب عليها
 بمعنى انه فى مجتمع بتكون كلمة وحشتنى ولا وحشتينى مجرد كلمه بتتقال بين الاصدقاء بدون ما حد يشوف انها تقيله 
ومجتمع تانى بيرفضها وبيحس انها بتعدى حدود اللياقه
نيجى بقى لمجتمع زى منتدانا مثلا
انا لو غبت ورجعت هقبل ان الكلمه دى تتقالى من كل اخواتى اللى بقالى سنين معاهم وفى علاقة محبه وصداقه  ومواقف ومشاعروهترجمها بانها مشاعر محبه واخوه طبيعيه وصادقه 
لكن بالتأكيد لو اتقالتلى من عضو عنده 10 مشاركات مثلا هستغربها وهحسها بطريقه مختلفه ومش هتكون مقبوله عندى
الموضوع بسيط ومش محتاج تعقيد ومش معقوله اقبل مثلا كلمة افتقدتك ومش هقبل وحشتينا ولا وحشتينى لو من انسان انا واثقه فى نيته من ناحيتى 
اسفه ع الاطاله*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوي​*
> *انا من رئيي *
> *محدش يقولهالي غير حبيبي ولا اقولها لغيرو*
> *وبعدين مش انا مثلا اكلم حد كل يوم وييجي هو كل يوم*
> ...


 
متفق مع رأيك 
شكرا على مرورك يا فندم 
وعلى رأيك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *كوكوووووو*
> 
> *واحشنى ياواد :smil15:*
> *هههههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه 
ماشى يا شريره انتى :spor22:
تمام كلامك 
بس زى ما قولتلى بالنسبه للصديق 
لما يكون فى فتره كبيره ماشافهوش بعض 
كلمه وحشتينى او وحشتنى هتكون عادى 
لكن مش هتكون كل يوم ده بالنسبه للصديق 
لكن بالنسبه للحبيب بتفرق 
اكيد الانسان لما بيحب حد وبالذات لما يكون حبيبه 
اكيد بيوحشه لما يبعد عنه ولو ثوانى 
انا عرفت الفرق 
وانتى عرفتى الفرق :a82:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *برأيى كلمة عادية*
> *لما يكون فى عشرة و واخدين على بعض اوكى عادى جدا*
> *لكن لما تكون لسا متعرف على حد جديد اكيد لازم تحط حدود فى كلامك علشان متتفهمش غلط و علشان انت متعرفش طبيعة الشخص ده يقبل الكلمة دى و بالنسبة له عادى و لا لا*


 
تمام كريتك 
شكرا على مرورك يا فندم 
وعلى رأيك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا من رأى بصراحة*
> 
> *انا مقدرش اقول لبنت صديقتى*
> *وحشتينى بصراحة*
> ...


 
هههههههههههه 
ربنا يوفقك ويتمم على خير 
ميررررسى على مرورك يا سونى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *انا الحقيقه متابعه لكل المشاركات من الاول وان الاوان بقى اقول رأيى *
> *لو حصرنا الامر يا كوكو فى الغيره وعدم قبول طرف ان الكلمه دى تتقال من اى حد للانسان اللى مرتبط بيه ده ببساطه بيرجع للتفاهم اللى بينهم يعنى لو انا حسيت ان الكلمه دى بتضايق الانسان اللى مرتبطه بيه ممكن ارفضها لمجرد انى مش اضايقه أو ممكن هو يحس انها مش مهمه علشان اللى بيننا اكبر من مجرد كلمه تتقالى.*
> 
> تمام يا دونا
> ...


 

شكرا على رأيك يا دونا 
وعلى مشاركتك الاكثر من رائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------

